# Yo, Let's Do This: Typing Myself/Enneagram/ADHD



## Sarcastasaur (Nov 14, 2013)

...I know this might seem pushy, but it would be really nice if you guys could type/Enneagram me.

Okay, so before we go further, I'm 99% sure that I'm ENXP... I'm probably an extrovert, but it really, really depends and swings widely... I identify pretty evenly with INTP, ENTP, INFP, and ENFP descriptions. I even identify a little bit with the pragmatism and specialization of interest of INTJs, but not enough to consider that as my MBTI.

Okay, now on to my own description of myself, which is obviously very subjective and if you actually read all of this I will be shocked and also happy.

My goal is to become a stand-up/sketch comedian; I regularly perform stand up and improv in my city. Comedy is very therapeutic for me and it's something I've stuck with longer than anything else (guitar, acting, writing, art, tae kwon do-- nothing lasted for more than a few months).

I'm not taking any medication currently, so that won't skew anything. However, I'm almost positive I have ADHD and was just never diagnosed, for reasons that will become clear very soon.

I basically have several "modes" that I can get into, depending on my mood and who I'm with:

-Quirky, self-deprecating, kind of awkward kid, friendly and most people like me, but are a little weirded out at the same time, I make a lot of witty jokes and I like wordplay (my _neutral_ mode, if you will)

-Enthused, talkative, free-associating, bursting with ideas, acts like a hyper six year old, overly talkative, cannot sit still, blurts stuff out, is sometimes rude, makes a lot of purposefully bad puns and jokes to get a groaner reaction (any mild stimulus will make me do this, as I can get excited at the drop of a hat)

-Spacey Cloud Cuckoolander who quietly lives in his own world, doodles comics, daydreams a lot, zones out in conversations sometimes, VERY easy to distract, surreal, absurdist, imaginative (unfortunately, I am always like this in school or when I am driving).

-Dry, deadpan, overly analytical, unemotional Deadpan Snarker (this is how I act when I am depressed)

-Detail-obsessive, neurotic perfectionist who blows up at very petty inconveniences and has trouble controlling his emotions (this is normally when I am very stressed out)

-Logical, big-picture, smooth-talking, devil's advocate, superficially charming lawyer type who believes the truth is relative and can talk and debate his way out of anything, and the people around him in circles (This is when I'm hyperfocused and normally happens when I'm trying to argue without just calling the other person stupid)

-Argumentative, aggressive, very satirical writer, provocative, lots of black comedy, almost a troll type, good at both riffing on people and things as well as incredibly well-planned and organized pranks (I usually put this face on for my school show; I do a man-on-the-street bit where the goal is to purposely confuse and anger people. I really like doing it a lot).

-The kind of person who will throw himself downstairs for a comedy skit with no regards to the consequences (based on a true story).

I am leaning towards being an extrovert, but I tested as introverted for a very long time because I am so wrapped up in my own ideas and imagination a lot, and I tend to be alone for long periods of time. The problem is, the longer I am alone, or doing nothing, the more depressed and tired I feel. The more action I take and the more people I talk to, the better I feel, so I think extroversion is probably the best bet.

My main conflict is with the Ti/Fe and Fi/Te axes; my decisions involving thought or feeling are usually split right down the middle. 50% of the time, I believe the logical thing is the right thing to do, I admire people with good critical thinking skills, my mother has called me "one of the most rational and level-headed people [she] knows," and I can rip illogical people apart in arguments. In debates, I despise appeal to emotion and lean heavily towards appeal to logic, and I can occasionally be morally flexible. I'm the type of person who always looks for the most efficient way to do things, and I try to avoid irrationality and unrealistic expectations. I spend a lot of time going over things in my head, constantly tweaking and fiddling with definitions so they're just right.

However, the OTHER 50% of the time, I admire people with deep convictions and I have very strong ethics. There are a number of things that can get me in a heated argument with someone at any time; homophobes and bullies usually get the brunt of it. I can get very emotionally attached to things, ideas, and people. I have this problem where I over-idealize people and situations in my head and get let down when they don't live up to my fantasy. More than once I have turned down doing things the "best" way for what felt "right" to me at the time. Sometimes I work myself up into an internal frenzy and this manifests itself in just snapping at whoever is nearest to me, despite the fact that I want to control my emotions.

I've trained myself to shrug off stupid criticisms like "you're a ***" and "go kill yourself;" it's meaningless and most of it is actually pretty funny (I get a very polarized response from my segment on the school show. Don't worry, the other half love me!). I also get a huge kick out of people getting mad at me, and I am an inherent non-conformist, sometimes even being deliberately contrarian. HOWEVER, when the criticism is actually constructive and personalized? I am INCREDIBLY sensitive to it. I do improvisational comedy and after every show I ask our group leader for a critique, and I always try to adjust myself and my performance accordingly. There are certain areas, usually inconsequential to actual financial and personal success later in life, I want to excel in; the most important of these areas to me is comedy.

I have a very hard time organizing myself, paying attention for almost any period of time, prioritizing things, etc, and I can make a lot of really dumb, careless mistakes. But sometimes I enter into a really weird mode where I am INCREDIBLY focused on what I am doing, usually when I'm doodling or writing scripts. I can get almost unbearably perfectionist and neurotic in that instance, and it's one of the only times I can tune the world out. Most of the time, I constantly have a "buzz" going on in my head of racing thoughts that come all at the same time. Usually I'm very easily distracted and talkative; sometimes I even forget what class I'm walking to. 

Ever since I was a kid, I had a lot of problems in school, but I'm often told by my classmates how surprised they are when they get better grades than me. Kids I've known since third grade still think I'm smarter than them, which is nice, I guess. I had a hard time following directions in class and always fidgeted in my seat, a lot of times saying "screw it" and getting up to move around the room. I always called teachers out on their stupid mistakes and BS, and I was always an avid and incredibly fast reader (college-level in the fourth grade), although sometimes I'd get so caught up in reading I would race through doing things improperly just to get back to my book. Whenever we'd read things for school, though, I never finished it and had to go on Sparknotes. I procrastinate to a SEVERE level, and even today I do assignments the class it's due, seconds before my teacher collects it. I still have trouble sitting still in class, and at home I find myself pacing a lot to work off energy, but it doesn't seem to work.

I am aggressively independent and I cannot even put into words how much I hate people who are condescending, arrogant, pretentious, bossy, and/or full of themselves. A lot of my contempt for this type of person came with my family's Christian church (although I was baptized and subsequently raised Catholic for several years, and have a lot of Jews and Mormons in my family as well-- a lot of my friends note my Jewfro). Authority does nothing but agitate me, although the fact that they are pissed off by my chronic lateness is another resent-creating factor. I have been called disrespectful or a smart-ass for at least twelve years by at least a hundred people, and I believe nothing is too sacred to joke about.

I get irritated by a lot of small things and I can have emotional blow-ups over things that in retrospect seem very petty, but I am very calm, rational, and cool-headed in elements that are actually very important.

When it comes to school subjects, I'm good at drama (although I only did Rimprov [stupid, pointless class, but I got to slack off with my friends an hour a day] freshman year) and I'm a pretty good argumentative essay and creative writer, and I'm a pretty good speller with a fairly wide vocabulary, but I can be disgustingly awful with grammar. I'm really good at math when it comes to the more abstract levels (I had the highest grade in any of my math teacher's classes for a while) but I flat-out failed seventh and eighth grade math. It was incomprehensibly boring. My worst subject is usually science, actually. In history, I excel in debates but I have a hard time remembering things during tests. Despite this, I have gotten exceptional grades in every single AP test I have taken and I got a 2060 out of 2400 the first time I took my SATs, without studying; the highest of all my friends.

Speaking of my friends, that's the part I was putting off. It seems sometimes like I'm entirely asocial and I don't have friends around my house a lot, but at school I talk to a lot of people and I actually seem to be fairly popular. I try to engage my friends on an emotional level always; to me, figuring people out and connecting with them are inextricably linked. There are people I hate, yes, but I do feel like that is also an emotional connection. Despite being a straight guy (potential offensive stereotype alert: SHUT UP) I get along really well with girls and until recently I haven't had a problem with "Friendzones" (this situation is my fault absolutely because I get really mired in self-doubt every time I'm about to ask her out-- I need to just man up and get it over with).

Despite this, I only have two or three people who I would classify as close friends at all. One is someone who I am almost sure is EXFP and is my best friend in the whole wide world; we have been tight as brothers since the day we met. I'm also very close with his older brother, who I think is INFJ but I'm not positive. My other best friends are INFP and ISTP; they are much more laid-back than me and serve to rein me in whenever I get too hyper or "into" something. Ironically, both hope to become military engineers, which is something so far beyond my comprehension I almost immediately tune out when they talk about it no matter how hard I try to listen. The problem is that I like them but they're painfully introverted and there's a very wide circle of people I talk to a lot, so sometimes they're surprised when I drop the charismatic smart-ass thing and go full-on bubbly, and sometimes they get left behind.

As far as family structure, I have two still-married parents and two younger brothers. One is thirteen, very athletic and popular (especially with girls), and also better at school than I EVER was, and my youngest brother, who is five and is a blonde spitfire. He's a lot like I was at his age, but even more hyper and obsessed with "spooky stuff" and Halloween. He's my favorite brother, but I love 'em both equally. My dad is very hands-on, logical, "explain this to me step-by-step" and is also the reason my sense of humor is so full of quirks, puns, and irony. He does prosthetics and orthotics, and likes to help people for a living. My mom, I think, is a combination of emotionally volatile and SEVERE ADHD. She's a lot of fun to be around when she's happy, but she has no fuse and an explosive temper. When I was six (and make no mistake, I was a really bad kid and deserved it), she pretended to put me up for adoption by leaving me in front of a church in the rain in our Detroit neighborhood. She came back in like five minutes, though. I talk about it in my stand-up.

This might not be significant, but I have a HUGE soft spot for animals.

I know that all seems very emotionally sensitive, but trust me, I can be blunt and snarky and sarcastic and cutting and mean with the rest of 'em with no remorse, if the person is an idiot and deserves it. In addition, I am SCATHINGLY critical of things I dislike.

I also watch a lot of cartoons like Looney Tunes, the Simpsons, South Park, Adventure Time, Regular Show, and Gravity Falls, because I like animation a lot. The fluidity and infinite imaginative possibilities do a lot for me.

It's weird, though, I normally hate fantasy and sci-fi and prefer more down-to-earth sorts of entertainment. I read a lot of non-fiction (mostly about rock music) and watch a lot of "slice-of-life" movies, like Clerks, Slacker, and Office Space.

I've taken the cognitive functions test, and the only consistent thing is my INCREDIBLY high preference for Ne, so don't whine about that.

As for Se and Si, it really depends on the situation. My memory is either flawlessly photographic or nonexistent, and I despise all sports (except for Calvinball, of course) but love hurting myself terribly on camera. 

I like attention a lot, but not necessarily all kinds.

I'm also an atheist, just for the record.

I identify a lot with NT mindsets, but I find myself more attracted to fantasy and human interactions than mechanical systems, computers and inventions. I also identify with NF mindset, but it can get far too self-righteous and idealistic for me.

Fictional characters I identify with include Calvin from Calvin and Hobbes, Holden Caulfield, Dipper and Mabel from Gravity Falls, Randal Graves from Clerks, Tom Sawyer, Fred and George Weasley, and Bugs Bunny. 

Some of my favorite currently active comedians are David Cross, Sarah Silverman, Zach Galifianakis, Patton Oswalt, Bo Burnham, Louis CK, Maria Bamford, John Mulaney, and Doug Stanhope, although there are easily a hundred more I could name. 

I have too many favorite movies and TV shows, although Community, Mr. Show, Arrested Development, the [adult swim] lineup and the films of Kevin Smith, Woody Allen, and Richard Linklater are frontrunners.

As far as music, I like spazzy punk bands, ignant hardcore, super-obscure 90s emo/screamo, fast-paced hip-hop, wussy pop-punk, literate indie rock, and marketing geniuses Miley Cyrus/Katy Perry.

I wrote a hell of a lot. Please help me guys. I apologize too late for the immense amount of reading you've done. I don't think I could have done it.


----------



## Potne Theron (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi Sarcastosaur,

your descriptions fits with the enneatype 7w8, 748 tritype "The Messenger", sexual/social stacking (instinctual variant).

cheers
P.


----------



## Sarcastasaur (Nov 14, 2013)

Thread revival! Anyone else?


----------



## Boop (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes, me.

Shed the enneagram.

Answer the tough questions, yes?

How would you like to do this?


----------



## peoplesayimanahole (May 21, 2013)

I really only skimmed over what you wrote so I apologize! But I also have ADHD and it would be so worth it for you to get it checked if you think you might have it. I finally got myself to do it when I was 19 and my life changed for the better x10. I'm leaning towards ENFP for you. They can be pretty logical since they have Te in their tertiary. Let me know if you have questions


----------



## Sarcastasaur (Nov 14, 2013)

TOUGH QUESTIONS?

Answers to Questionnaire 2.0:

1. No, I am not on any medication, and I have not been diagnosed with any mental health illness or anything like that. I am male, 17, currently feeling pretty normal.

2. I usually score a pretty even split of ENFP, ENTP, INTP, and INFP. There is a very occasional INTJ, but that's too minimal to really register.

3. My computer isn't working with Flickr, so I'll just say that earlier today I took a walk in the rain and listened to music and I saw light reflecting off the road and I had to stop and stare at it for several seconds because it was so breathtakingly pretty even in a place as lame as the suburbs.

4. To be honest I would completely forget what I was originally doing and start bouncing more ideas off my friend. Once the clock ran out, hey, I can finish it later, right? And besides, I had fun talking to my friend.

5a. I think my most important value is a fierce sense of individualism that rests deep inside me. I don't want to be confused with anyone else. I don't want to be another face in the crowd. I have my OWN thoughts, my OWN feelings, and I want those to be recognized as distinct from everyone else. Some other big ones would be the avoidance of ignorance, the pursuit of artistic fulfillment and the evasion of compromising that integrity, and standing up to bullies.

5b. No. These aren't logical positions that could be swayed by evidence. They're pretty much stuck with me.

6. My inward reaction would probably be immediate disgust. Then I would try and bait whoever said it into an argument where I could prove them wrong. Failing that, I would probably just irritate them in small ways until they got sick of me and just shut up for the rest of the car ride while everyone else continued their conversations.

7a. The activity that energizes me the most is doing comedy. It's downright therapeutic for me. I always feel so fulfilled when I'm through with it, and I just want to run around and talk to other people about it. A close runner-up would be listening to excellent music, which has much of the same effect, but more introspective.

7b. The activity that drains me the most is working. I'm a cashier, and it's the most boring, samey job of all time. I always feel dead tired when I'm off and my brain doesn't function normally and I feel dumber and less imaginative.

8. I believe I am an extrovert. I'm very, very close to the division, but the bottom line is that I always feel better when I'm around other people and the more I'm alone, the more down on myself I feel. Despite this, I very much adore my alone time. That's when I read, listen to music, etc.

9. I would say that my greatest strength is my gift for gab. I can talk forever about a lot of stuff, and I kind of have this bubbly attitude or charisma about me that I can make other people listen and laugh. I love telling stories, and I love having that audience. I always feel triumphant after I've had a good conversation with someone else, and I like making sad people feel better. My biggest weakness is EASILY my love of offending people. My sense of humor can get very dark and ironic-- and on top of that, more cerebral than a lot of people can handle. When someone gets pissed off at a joke I make, I consider that their "button" and will continue to push that button until they are too infuriated to engage me in conversation anymore. At that point I will use logic to decimate their stupidity. Shut up.

10. I tend to get stressed out very easily over the tiniest details. I get very snappy and sarcastic and I would prefer to be left alone to listen to my music. Occasionally I will have an emotional breakdown over things that don't matter in the least. The flat-out most EMBARRASSING time this has ever happened was when I hadn't eaten in almost 48 hours, went to grab a Hot Pocket, found that someone had eaten the last one, and I swear I almost started to cry. I realize EXACTLY how stupid that sounds. AT THE TIME I was kicking myself mentally because I realized I was being so stupid, but I felt like I had no control over my emotions.

11. I don't have a "soft spot" about myself. Anything could and should be mocked. I mock everything about everyone else as well. It's only fair. HOWEVER, if I see someone deliberately trying to make someone else feel bad about themselves, I jump in. I don't do this out of like a "White Knight"/defender of the underdog sense of faux-heroism. It's just that when somebody else feels bad, I immediately and instinctively feel very sorry for them, no matter who they are. I feel bad for everyone, and try to find something nice about everyone. So when I see someone being a flat-out dick to someone else, I can't abide it. The thing that usually gets the most of my ire is homophobia, which has long pissed me off, and racism and sexism don't really exist too much in my school/workplace. A friend of mine was pushed down the stairs for being gay, among other things. I don't understand how humans can be that flat-out mean to people to their faces.

12. Most of my ideas and thoughts are centered around writing my comedy, music, film, television, and girls. Sometimes school slips in there as well but not too often. I write a lot of narrative and I like constructing elaborate characters and worlds in my head to base the plots around, and this manifests itself either in cartoony doodles or random notebook scribblings. I'm also a comedy nerd prone to obsessions with things like Mr. Show and You Made It Weird. Without music, I honestly would not be alive. Hardcore, emo, hip-hop, indie, whatever-- it all means so much to me and I devote so much of my time to it it's not even funny. As for film and TV, I can't even imagine my life without that stimulus, if that gives away anything. It needs to be in the background at all times. I soak this stuff up. It creates a mash of influences and buzzing in my head. Girls? Well, you know the drill. I usually tend to think more about my relationship with the girl than the girl herself (ie, looks; I focus more on how our personalities work together).

13. Constructive criticism is awesome. Bring it on. Whatever needs improvement, tell me. Wonderful. Whatever was excellent, tell me, because I also need the encouragement to balance out my improvement.

14. Extra facts: As a kid I was just like Calvin from Calvin & Hobbes, and throughout my school career I have been the spitting image of Seth Cohen from the OC (also I just admitted I like the OC). Make of this what you will.


----------



## Sarcastasaur (Nov 14, 2013)

Second revival


----------

